# PS Audio Powerplay 8000 won't turn off?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I own the PS Audio Powerplay 8000. Great unit, I have one issue. It will not turn off. Anyone have any ideas? I am going to try and see if there is a firmware update,maybe that might help. Thanks for the info


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't you just hit the master power button on the front touch panel? Is that what isn't working?


----------



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

I press the mail power button and nothing happens


----------

